# "Star" is sunbathing :)



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

She's getting bigger and climbing more, she's found her way onto my sun lounger


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Soo cute, how old is she now? X


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Good afternoon Jen and thank you 

She will be 12 weeks old tomorrow, can't believe it really as the weeks are just flying by :scared: xXx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww she is so gorgeous - I can see the twinkle of mischief in those eyes so watch out  :lol:


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Beagle you're spot on there 

To look at her you would think butter wouldn't melt, then when you're back is turned she's got you're shoe's outside or comes into the house with a plant she's pulled up and starts shaking her head so that the compost goe's all over the floor


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

always1more said:


> She's getting bigger and climbing more, she's found her way onto my sun lounger


One day mum will get me a flock of sheep:thumbup:


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHA Sue made me laugh that chuck 

The farmer who I got "Star" off did offer me a cpl of rams 

If my garden was big enough I would have some livestock for her to practise with.

Right that's me, going to love you and leave you now as she has got a Vet appoitment shortly but before that she's off for a shower as she's rotten with digging holes in the garden :mad2:

xXx


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

always1more said:


> Good afternoon Jen and thank you
> 
> She will be 12 weeks old tomorrow, can't believe it really as the weeks are just flying by :scared: xXx


Awwwwww 12 weeks already!! She all settled now then? She certainly looks it  xxx


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

JenJen22 said:


> Awwwwww 12 weeks already!! She all settled now then? She certainly looks it  xxx


Hiya Jen, just back from Vets, yeah she's well settled now, got to say though she sure is wound up after her feed times  xXx

PS. This is Star at the vets not long ago waiting for her appointment


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

im so in love,
michellex


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

great pics!!! she`s so gorgeous!!!!:001_wub: I most like the last pic!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I love how enchanted you obviously are with her!
And I can see why!! Gorgeous


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Reiterin said:


> great pics!!! she`s so gorgeous!!!!:001_wub: I most like the last pic!


Thank you for the kind words Reiterin 

I took the last picture with my old and dated Nokia N95 phone


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Shazach said:


> I love how enchanted you obviously are with her!
> And I can see why!! Gorgeous


Hello Shaz 

Thanks for the kind words 

It's not just me Shaz who's enchanted by Star, everybody she has seen so far lover her, I want to come back as a B/C pup and get all the attention


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

always1more said:


> Hiya Jen, just back from Vets, yeah she's well settled now, got to say though she sure is wound up after her feed times  xXx
> 
> PS. This is Star at the vets not long ago waiting for her appointment


Awwwwww she sure is relaxed even at the vets!!! She getting over excited at meal times? Xxx


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

No not really Jen, same as our Kim was really....very steady slow slow with food. She has just woken up and eaten her tea, hope she will sleep later though  xXx


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

i don't even have a b/c and i'm facinated with her, she's stunning, although my friend does have a stunning b/c too.


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Well you can have star virtually then feathered bird 

Thank you for the kind words


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

always1more said:


> No not really Jen, same as our Kim was really....very steady slow slow with food. She has just woken up and eaten her tea, hope she will sleep later though  xXx


That's good she looks so content and love the pictures you have been putting up of her, we were too worried to get a pup so adopted Aus who is nearly 7. And love seeing BC puppy pics


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Aww that's nice of you to say Jen 

Made up when somebody replies to my pictures, been on the internet 15 years now and some forums I used to attend, you get like 100 views but get the same person making a reply, cost nothing to say thanks, I don't mind posting them as long as you're not getting fed up 

I'll have to take a look at Aus now  x


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

always1more said:


> Aww that's nice of you to say Jen
> 
> Made up when somebody replies to my pictures, been on the internet 15 years now and some forums I used to attend, you get like 100 views but get the same person making a reply, cost nothing to say thanks, I don't mind posting them as long as you're not getting fed up
> 
> I'll have to take a look at Aus now  x


i dont think i could get ever get fed up seeing pictures of her and hearing about her adventures!

Aus is in a bit of a huff with me just now i think - i bought him a Halti anti pull collar cos he pulls so hard on the lead (when we adopted him he didnt wear a collar let alone go on a lead) and it was much more pleasant walking him - hope you like the pics of Aus we try and take him lots of different places!

xxx


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Hiya Jen 

That's good to hear, there will be many more pictures to follow.

Just been to you're gallery and made a post but it won't send so this is what I said (He's a bonny dog for sure, love his coat)  x

Somebody has lent me one of them Halti thingy's think I'm going to get Star used to the harness, she worn it today for 5 minutes then I took it off her. Just keep building the minutes day by day  x


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanku 

That's gd idea just building it up slowly!!! Aus walked 5 steps out the door and stopped pulling completely!! Amazing! Feel more relaxed taking him out on lead now! Xxx


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

My pleasure 

You where spoilt then with Aus not pulling, I can see I am going to have fun with the little cheeky one here 

There is no enjoyment walking a dog that pulls all the time. I'm reading my book this afternoon and going to start with her lead on in the house 

xXx


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ye felt so much nicer taking him out on lead!!!

I'm still learning alot from him as this is my first dog!!! 

Star getting on fine with her training? Xxx


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Sounds like a cracking dog you have there Jen 

1st 2nd 3rd it don't stop, you're always learning as they each have their own personality 

Yeah she's sleeping at the mo, I've just been reminding her to Sit from stand....Down from a Stand and also a sit. She's got these commands off to an art now. I've also got her to sit and watch, where you hold a treat over her nose and bring the treat upto you're eyes...as soon as she makes eye contact she gets the treat 

Will have a go later with her harness on and get her used to the lead  xXx


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

aww sounds like she is doing really well. Looking forward to hearing how she gets on with lead walks as well, plus reading about how you train Star certainly gives me tips for the future, 

ye im surprised by how much ive learned from him and he is always doing something more, i feel im much more equipped to handle a puppy at a later stage. It wasnt until we got Austin that i realised just how much you can become so attached to a dog! 

xxx


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you Jen, yes she's good and listens at times, other times she just ignores me at the moment 

She's only a baby and still doe's not know from right and wrong, I just have to watch her like a hawk, like 5 minutes ago she was trying to chew my laptop cable, she's never bothered before, had to move it out of her reach.

The longer you have Austin you become even more attached, I just lost my 13 year old B/C she was just like a Daughter. Still think of her everyday, got a nice big canvas print of her on the wall and I have her ashes on the mantle piece, feels like she's here with me still 

You just keep giving Austin plenty of exercise and he will give you tons of unconditional love 

xXx


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, lovely photos of Star, she's adorable. The comment about bringing in plants made me smile. My ESS puppy Molly dug up and brought in my husbands prize rose bush when she was about 4 months old, roots and all. The mess was terrible. My husband wasn't very pleased either! Thank you for sharing your photos x


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

awww bless, i dont even want to think about when Austin goes to Doggy heaven - i just cant imagine life without him but i know im making sure he has the best life, his previous owners couldnt take him out much in the end so thats why we take Austin everywhere and anywhere - he is out with me everyday as i only work weekends. 

Recently started meeting other dog owners that i meet up with regularly so he has some doggy friends too. I'm hoping to at some point get a BC puppy so that Austin can be a kind of 'mentor' as he is just so calm and relaxed. 

Star will find something else to chew no doubt -trying to be cheeky in her young age! i bet you get some laughs too though!!

xxx


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello Molly and thank you for the kind words 

She's trashed 20 0f my strawberry plants, thing is though as you will probably know they think its a game. As soon as I brushed the kitchen floor she was back with another and did the same again within 5 minutes lol 

You're dog is brave tackling a rose bush with all them thorns, fingers crossed mine stay where they are {ooooppps I've jinxed it now} so far so good.

Anyway you're welcome, my pleasure, enjoy my pictures  xXx


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

No I don't want to think about it now with the new pup. Well if he never got much walking in at least now he's in good hands and will get plenty of exercise 

Same here, I knew a few people on the park, stopped going when Kim went by, so hopefully now ~I can get back to the park and meet other dog walkers 

She's had a munch tonight on a bit of skirting board lol. Funny thing is though, she has a piece of 3x2" in the garden that she has a go at for a cpl of minutes then moves onto something else :mad2: 

Yes we have some laughs. Just watching this planet earth programme on BBC1 and the wolf's were howling and her head was going side to side whilst she listened to the howls. So funny to watch her 

xXx


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

haha can just imagine her wee face! Has she been out meeting other dogs?

Just recently Austin has started doing these cute howls like wolves when he is excited, when he first did it i was so surprised that sort of a howl came from collie, its the cutest thing!

Im so glad we have Austin as soon as we met him i just knew he was the dog for us and im glad i never rushed into getting a puppy as i wasnt confident enough but from everything Aus has taught me i feel i could have a puppy in the future!

Plus it does help being on here and hearing about everyone elses stories and adventures!

xxx


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

I know, we couldn't believe it when she brought the rose bush in. Our garden now looks like a war zone-holes everywhere and lawn is ruined. but I don't care, we just love having Molly-she was incredibly hard work at the start but is calming down a lot now and so loyal. The vet told me last week how loyal she is, I asked her how she knew that and she said she hasn't taken her eyes off you!! Your little Star is just so lovely, we had a collie cross called Fudge we lost last year and we said never again-but I couldn't be without a dog in the house. Ann x


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey that's nice Ann.

Same as you, after losing one the house so empty and little things you miss about them around the home. Sounds like you have a real cracking dog there  xXx


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Hiya Jen, she's not seen any as yet only in the vets waiting room. Should be a laugh next Tuesday on the park. Austin is probably singing when he's howling, so funny to listen to, I've got that to come I think 

It's to addictive on here lol, some cracking info though  xXx


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Oooooo I can't wait to hear about her outdoor adventures!!! Never thought my collie would sing to me that's for sure lol!!

It's a little bit addictive on here love seeing pictures of other peoples pets and their stories!!! Xxx


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll try and get some video footage on the park or photo's 

Yes we need to get out more and give our pets exercise instead of being glued to PF 

xxx


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

haha ye ill best not admit that im addicted to this in future! 

ye that will be nice to see videos/photos of her out in the park!


----------

